# Cleaning Beer Glasses



## juzz1981 (14/5/10)

Hi,

Just wondering how most people clean their beer glasses, i always have problems with co2 bubbles sticking to the glass and no bubbles even with the headmaster glasses (they worked ok when new) and the beer is not flat.

I have tried cleaning with salt, hotwater, steam.. fu$%ed if i know what to do


----------



## marksfish (14/5/10)

i wash with dishwashing liquid then rinse a few times with hot water and drip dry works every time!


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

dishwasher FTW! :beerbang: 

anything with oxygen based cleaners is the way to go (low/no foaming)


----------



## rendo (14/5/10)

have a read of this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=3101

rendo



juzz1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how most people clean their beer glasses, i always have problems with co2 bubbles sticking to the glass and no bubbles even with the headmaster glasses (they worked ok when new) and the beer is not flat.
> 
> I have tried cleaning with salt, hotwater, steam.. fu$%ed if i know what to do


----------



## jyo (15/5/10)

The bicarb and vinegar works a treat. 
So does a good soak in keg and line cleaner, then rinse in hot water and finish with vinegar, then rinse. Perfect head (I love saying that) every time.

If you get to your glasses the same day, then I have always found that just a good wash in very hot water will do the trick. I leave the aforementioned routine for pissups or when you are lazy and leave your glasses dirty for a day or two.
Cheer, John.


----------



## amiddler (15/5/10)

What sort of beer are we talking? Home brew or bought? I very rarely buy beer any more and am kind of lazy about my glasses, quick rinse with hot or cold water and drip dry and always have a 1/2 inch of head to the bottom of the glass. Could it be that the beer will never support a good head in any glass? The other reason I ask is if your beer is home brewed there are things you can do with the brewing to retain more foam.

Other than trapping some hop arroma, foam on beer is asthetic in my opinion. I'm more of a taste person than good looks  

Drew


----------



## Yob (15/5/10)

rinse em and leave em on the sink for SWMBO  .. like em chilled too, seems to work nicely :chug:


----------



## manticle (15/5/10)

Sometimes I wash with hot water and detergent, rinse, rinse again with vinegar then rinse again to remove vinegar taste (smell and taste the rinse water to make sure).

Sometimes I pick the glass up from the side of the bed and just pour the next one.

Never before 12 though.



Never before 12.


----------



## razz (15/5/10)

manticle said:


> Sometimes I wash with hot water and detergent, rinse, rinse again with vinegar then rinse again to remove vinegar taste (smell and taste the rinse water to make sure).
> 
> Sometimes I pick the glass up from the side of the bed and just pour the next one.
> 
> ...



Ha! I just had a vision of the old alcho from "Sunday to far away" Leaning under the bed in the shearer's dorm, pulling out a stale bottle of beer and having a hair of the dog. :lol:


----------



## manticle (15/5/10)

Sometimes if the glass is too far away, I have to settle for the dog. Not quite as tasty from my point of view but Stubbie's dog may disagree.


----------



## razz (15/5/10)

manticle said:


> Sometimes if the glass is too far away, I have to settle for the dog. Not quite as tasty from my point of view but Stubbie's dog may disagree.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can't believe I didn't take a quick pic with my phone.

Just to stay on topic, I rinse my glasses with very hot tap water and then they go back into the fridge.


----------



## flattop (15/5/10)

Dishwasher doesn't seem to be a head killer, probably something in the caustic or whatever it is that is in dishwashing powder...


----------



## Fourstar (15/5/10)

flattop said:


> Dishwasher doesn't seem to be a head killer, probably something in the caustic or whatever it is that is in dishwashing powder...


Oxy based like Nappisan is! B)


----------



## felon (15/5/10)

I just use hot water then drip dry on a rack. About once a month I would soak them in keg cleaner followed by a couple more rinses in hot water.


----------



## ianh (16/5/10)

For my glass I just rinse with water and let drain on a rack before putting in fridge. About every 3-4 weeks it goes in the dishwasher.

Other glasses go in the dishwasher then are rinsed with water before use.


----------



## krusty_oz (16/5/10)

I have no problem with mine going in the dish washer, but we do have very soft water in Roxby Downs (100% desalinated) which may help. Sometime have to wet the glass to prevent too much head forming (mainly with the wheats)>


----------

